# Pics- Pups 7 months



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

Pups are doing great. They will be 7 months 11th &12th.

Eliza is first on to the scene... first out to the fence, first at anything "work-like". She has been ornery with the chickens this week though. 
Super patient and waits for her attention. I am very proud of this dog!   
Hanging out with her goats.



 
She reminds me of Amy... the goats don't allow her on the spool though- ONLY Amy is allowed on the spools!


 
Isn't she getting big!   She is tall.


 


Toby is "growing" up and gaining his confidence... Eliza and Chunk are Alphas. He stands his ground though and is learning the ropes. Toby will be a great guardian- he is still on/off puppy like.  Eating hay scraps 


 

Chunk- yes my babylove   
I guess the feeling is mutual, I am his person. This pup is way mature for his age. Almost strange... as if though he has always been a grown up. He is always watching. He is very much like Uncle D. I love his big ole noggin!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2014)

I love the updates on the pups! They are getting so grown up, why can't they stay cute cuddly fluff balls for just a few extra weeks??


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 10, 2014)

Sooooooooooooo beautiful, I so can't wait until my two get here!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 12, 2014)

They are all beautiful. It seems there is something about working dogs that lets them be puppies far too short of a time.  I often look at my 7 month old Aussie and can't help but wonder if she was really ever that little ball of fur we brought home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> They are all beautiful. It seems there is something about working dogs that lets them be puppies far too short of a time.  I often look at my 7 month old Aussie and can't help but wonder if she was really ever that little ball of fur we brought home.



You are so right.. I was looking up a picture of when the pups were just babies... UGH makes me want to have another litter on the ground! I just love them so much. 

I will say though, no matter how old the LGD's get they still have those puppy like moments. I think because we DO bond heavily with our LGD's we not only get to see it, but they will display their enthusiasm like a pup when the opportunity arises.  

"D" still thinks he's a pup and so does Amy... They both will still try to climb up and sit IN your lap. I hope that never stops!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 12, 2014)

What beautiful dogs!  Pyrs are so fantastic!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 12, 2014)

just beautiful!  i know you are proud of them and with good reason.


----------

